# The Liberal Church



## lukeh021471 (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anybody know of a good book concerning the history of the liberal church... I would greatly appreciate  it


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 5, 2013)

J. Gresham Machen's Christianity and Liberalism is a classic on the subject, but of course it only relates to liberalism up to the 1920's. Christianbook.com: Christianity and Liberalism, Revised: J. Gresham Machen: 9780802864994


----------



## Vasahond (Jun 5, 2013)

Still quite relevant, though! I was going to suggest the same work.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 5, 2013)

Christianity and Liberalism is still relevant, not only because of the liberal church, but because large swaths of evangelicalism fits the description of 1920's liberalism.


----------



## hammondjones (Jun 5, 2013)

The recent book by Ross Douthat, Bad Religion, spends a good bit of time documenting the history of both Protestant and Catholic liberalism, among other topics. I enjoyed it (also equates "Left Behind" with "DaVinci Code"). It is written from a catholic perspective. Uses the word 'inexorably' in almost every chapter.

Bad Religion: How We Became a Nation of Heretics: Ross Douthat: 9781439178300: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 5, 2013)

Gary North has a history of liberalism on the Presbyterian church and for free online here:
Crossed Fingers


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 5, 2013)

This book is more from one liberal's perspective but deals with his ousting during the SBC's conservative resurgence. It deals somewhat with the broader liberal movement at that time, so you may find it helpful. 

I don't endorse it but was required to read it for a Baptist History course at SBTS as a "here's where we've been so be grateful for where we are now" assignment.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 5, 2013)

This might be more than you bargained for, but the standard scholarly treatment is Gary Dorrien, _The Making of American Liberal Theology_, 3 vols.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 6, 2013)

The Broadening Church, by Loefferts Loetscher would be one from the modernist perspective.


----------

